# Issues after CDT vaccine



## Danceswgoats (Apr 11, 2019)

We vaccinated some of our goats and I noticed on some of them there is a small growth under the skin in the same area where there were injected with the vaccine. Does this mean the vaccine was  applied improperly? What can we do now? Thanks In advance


----------



## secuono (Apr 11, 2019)

From what I've heard, its typical & why it should be given u der the armpit skin, so less noticeable.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 11, 2019)

Some of our goats got a small bump when we used BarVac brand of CDT, they were okay and it slowly went away.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 11, 2019)

I rub the area after giving the shot to prevent  any lumps, i also give it  in the "arm pit skin " area....


----------



## Danceswgoats (Apr 12, 2019)

Yes we rub the area repeatedly after the shot and when we found the lump we tried to give them some comfort. As long as it is not unhealthy it's okay. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Rammy (Apr 12, 2019)

Could be a tissue reaction. I work at a vets office and it does happen sometimes. Keep an eye on it and your goat, to make sure she/he is eating, acting normally. It may take a few days to go down, but shouldnt cause any ill effects.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 17, 2019)

Unless it causes an abscess in the injection site, the lump is harmless.  If it causes an abscess, it will need antibiotics.  I have only seen one vaccination site abscess in 30 years of vaccinating animals.  I have seen several vaccination site lumps which is why we changed our vaccination sites.  We vaccinate in the armpit or groin area, and the leg action will act like continual massaging and cause the lump (if any) to disappear.  If this is a show animal, and the judge questions the lump, just explain it is from the vaccination.


----------

